# Eddie Alvarez Taking Fight Public in Legal Suit with Bellator MMA: “The Gloves Are Of



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently Viacom is into sketchy business practices.


> Lightweight free-agent Eddie Alvarez has gone public about his legal dispute with Bellator MMA.
> Alvarez has been in a legal battle with the fight promotion after his contract expired in October. He received an offer from the UFC and planned to sign with them, but Bellator invoked its right to match the deal. Alvarez claims that the Viacom-owned Bellator didn’t truly match what the UFC presented and in came the lawyers.
> Alvarez indicated on Thursday that there would be no settlement and the two parties would go to trial.
> On Friday, the 29-year-old continued to publicly comment about the legal battle on Twitter, saying his beef is less with Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney and more with Spike TV and Viacom.
> ...


 Sources: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/eddie-alvarez-taking-fight-public-205139983--mma.html


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's really too bad. He'd made a great addition to the already stacked LW division. Plus he was hilarious in Bully Beatdown submitting the bully max times and KOing em with a kick...roflz!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't think any of this sounded like Bjorn Rebney and apparently I was correct. Spike is just out there to spite the UFC basically. And if cock blocking them from getting a fighter is one way to do it then they'll do what they need to do.


----------

